
Awesome jq - pmoriarty
https://github.com/fiatjaf/awesome-jq
======
rxm
What awk and send are to files of lines, jq is to json. I find it
indispensable on the command line. Jq is a functional language. It took me a
bit to get used to it, but now it is one of the first tools I install in a new
machine. The linked article is a curated list of jq related resources. After
the manual, I found the cookbook helpful.

~~~
brad0
Did you mean sed by chance?

------
catacombs
I started using jq recently for parsing JSON, and it's a wonderful tool. I
usually do my data processing, especially JSON, in node but wanted to move
more to the command line, and this does the trick. I recommend everyone take
the time to learn it.

Thanks for this great list.

